# Sacred Name Bible Versions



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 20, 2020)

This is an old but good site going through the different Bible “translations” done by Sacred Namers.

https://www.sacredname.com/Reviews/

Note, the more recent versions such as “The Scriptures 1998” and it’s derivative “Halleluyah Scriptures” were not reviewed but most of his points apply to them too. Essentially they’re not far off from the Jehovah’s Witness school of “translation” - some even though worse!

(The author is a Oneness Pentecostal but his site is one of the best Sacred Name exposes out there.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 20, 2020)

I've never even heard of "Sacred Name Bible" what is that exactly?


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 20, 2020)

Someone asked about a specific one recently. Basically they’re published by modern judaizers who insist on calling God and Christ Hebrew names, and make it a salvation issue.


----------

